# pics of 60ndown(syndrome) how not to fab.



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

4 hours fun = finished.

hiq ow2,

and this as a dedicated midrange

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=290-020


oz 200ls pick up da slack

diyma12 sub(stage)



















sure it aint that pretty, but i killed my legatia 3 with volume , and i figure as midrange is where most of the information is, id better try smthing with some durability.

sounds great and get very loud


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

anyone want some severely abuse legatia 3s?


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Yea, me. I might use em for when I do kicks.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

if theyre not blown sure


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

those things have a nice HIGH sensitivity...


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

Trade, or how much.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

1 of the l3s is overexcurting easily (id say the suspension/spider/or anything thats meant to control cone movement is worn out) the other seems fine.

$50 shipped the pair, or trade for something a 43 years old married man might enjoy worth $50?


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

As I am on the Hybrids Team let me see if they can be repaired?? If so, I will take them off your hands.


----------

